# *I'm Seein Red*



## MelodyKat (Nov 6, 2006)

My boss had a farewell dinner and I was feelin "bright".
And yes I know they say dont match makeup too your clothes but I never cared anyways. I love it. It was a lot. I have a tendency to over-do things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Super Flash:





and for fun!!





It was a lot but Ill Break down the color.

Eyes: 
(lid)
DeepShadow paint
Passionate e/s
Cranberry e/s

(crease)
Embark e/s
Suspicion e/s

(browbone)
White Tie e/s (from the warm pallette)

and...Bootblack liner with Black Zoom Lash to finish.

Cheeks: cant really see it but,
Tenderling blush
Chimpagne Mineralize s/f

Lips:
Red Enriched Creme Stick liner
Discontinued Dior Lipgloss in RED CHEER (HOW I AM GOING TO MISS IT WHEN IT RUNS OUT)

I guess you could do M.A.C. Red with gloss on top.

Thanks for viewing ladies! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 6, 2006)

Very sultry!  Love the liner!


----------



## gabbelishious (Nov 6, 2006)

nice


----------



## mia88 (Nov 6, 2006)

Ooohhh wee that is hot


----------



## angelica (Nov 6, 2006)

gorgeous!!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 6, 2006)

that's so purdyy!!


----------



## the_pink_moo (Nov 6, 2006)

that's so sexy! love the colour of your lips


----------



## NFTP (Nov 6, 2006)

you look beautiful. the lip color is hot!


----------



## user79 (Nov 6, 2006)

That is fucking fantastic!!!! The red looks soo so good on you. The lips are perfect too. Wow!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome, you really can pull off that red color!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 6, 2006)

You remind me of the model in the 'Red Haute' colour story a couple of years ago...lovely!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 6, 2006)

gurl i love it when u post.......... this looks is on fiya


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you ladies.


----------



## katisha (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow. Looks like a model advertising makeup in a top magazine. The lips look amazing.


----------



## aeni (Nov 6, 2006)

That is the exact red I'm always looking for.  So long "Flammable"!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katisha* 

 
_Wow. Looks like a model advertising makeup in a top magazine. The lips look amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!!!!!! love it!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Nov 6, 2006)

hot!!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 6, 2006)

love it, love it, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 6, 2006)

_*OUCH!!!!  You're so hot, I think I just got burned! 

And, hey...you can match your m/u to your clothes if YOU want!  The only rule in makeup is that there ARE no rules!!!! Sometimes it looks 'funny' to be too matchy-matchy; but sometimes it 'works' and sometimes it doesn't.  This is obviously a case where it 'worked'!

I think you look BEYOND TERRIFIC!

Thanks for posting!  This is SO inspirational!!!!!*



_


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 6, 2006)

whoooooaaaaa HOTTNESS


----------



## solardame (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone, red is your color. It doesn't look overdone at all.. AND I love your eyebrows!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Nov 6, 2006)

speechless....can only echo what others have said, you look fucking hot!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 6, 2006)

Whooooweeee!!! Your Hotness!!! Red is you; you are red....Very good blending.....Everything goes well w/your clothes. As someone said, ignore the rules and do what feels right!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 6, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 6, 2006)

I am absolutely speechless...........................


----------



## SHARKIA (Nov 6, 2006)

HOW NICE AND VERY NEAT


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 6, 2006)

Ooo lala...you are looking hawt there mama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thoes lips are to die for and thoes colors look absolutly amazing on you!


----------



## mzjae (Nov 6, 2006)

That is really hot. You line your lips so perfectly! <3


----------



## kimmy (Nov 6, 2006)

your lips have such a gorgeous shape. and yeah, they say don't match it to your clothes, but you look amazing so screw that


----------



## Kim. (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW this is amazing!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 6, 2006)

sexy sexy

this is a gorgeous, very flattering combination!


----------



## danabanayna (Nov 6, 2006)

Gorgeous! You are beautiful.


----------



## snowkei (Nov 6, 2006)

ur lips is wonderful


----------



## csuthetaphi (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow...that is so gorgeous! Red looks fabulous on you! HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Nov 6, 2006)

wow thats hot love the look


----------



## devin (Nov 7, 2006)

beautiful!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 7, 2006)

ooh i love that! + those colors look way pretty on you!


----------



## KJam (Nov 7, 2006)

Very dramatic - well done!


----------



## stacey (Nov 7, 2006)

sexxxy... with 3 X's!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 8, 2006)

oh girrrrllllllllll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look SLAMMIN!!!!!!! the lips are FIERCE!!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_You remind me of the model in the 'Red Haute' colour story a couple of years ago...lovely!_

 
That's exactly what I was thinking!!  That makeup is so gorgeous--I especially LOVE the lipcolor!
Great job!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks for all the love ladies. Imma try and post more often.


----------



## Delphi373 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow...very sexy...very chic...slightly dramatic but not overly so...I like it very much....very cool...


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 9, 2006)

Oooo I think that looks gorgeous!!! And that last picture is so cool. I wish I knew how to photoshop things, lol. 

I'm with you...I love matching my makeup to my clothes! When I actually wear colors that is, hahaha.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 10, 2006)

Hot Mama!!!!


----------



## User49 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow! This is so pretty! It's nice to see eye make up done right for once! I love all ur eotds! Such an inspiration to me!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

This is beautiful & very vampy...I love it!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 26, 2007)

You look amazing!


----------



## fmindik (Jun 26, 2007)

hot hot hot!!


----------



## bubbas454 (Jun 26, 2007)

Love it Love it Love it.... Cant say more than that


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2007)

very sultry!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2007)

JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!! u should be a model your beautiful


----------



## ksyusha (Jun 26, 2007)

wow! very dramatic!!!!


----------



## entipy (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm glad someone revived this! This is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 26, 2007)

stunning, fab liner


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2007)

One word... HOT!!!


----------



## marichan0803 (Jun 26, 2007)

that is gorgeous! love it!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG you look like halle berry! gorgeous!


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 27, 2007)

Red looks great on your lips.


----------



## amietron (Jun 27, 2007)

That lip color is SO HOT!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_OMG you look like halle berry! gorgeous!_

 
Wowzers! I *wish* i did.....that lady is just iconic! But thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 27, 2007)

*Oh, but this is *such* a pretty look!!!!  You pull it off very well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

